# Basking rock?



## 34KING18 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a question about basking. I have a 150 watt light for basking and I was wondering if I could put a rock under the basking light so the heat doesn't heat the substrate. Would it be good for the tortoise to get on a nice warm rock or would the heat of the 150 watt lightbulb heat up the rock and then burn the tortoise? The light would be like 8-12 inches above the rock, just to let you know. To give you an idea of the rock and how I want it. look at this guys youtube video, and look at the basking spot on the far right. Thanks guys!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9N5s5_Cbqo


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jun 26, 2012)

The short answer is: yes, there shouldn't be any problem putting a flat rock or piece of slate or tile underneath the basking lamp to provide a warmer basking spot. As far as whether or not it would burn the tortoise, very doubtful...but a temperature gun will tell you what you need to know, and you may have to raise/lower the lamp accordingly.

Outdoors in most areas of the country on a reasonably, warm, sunny day, it is not uncommon for the ground to be upwards of 90'F or more, and any hard surfaces (concrete, stones, etc) may be upwards of 120'F. I have seen reptiles (including tortoises) basking for extended amounts of time on both such surfaces. So unless the rock was getting past the 140'F mark, I wouldn't worry as long as there is a proper temperature gradient in the enclosure, which includes a cooler area for the tortoise to retreat to if its gets a little toasty.


----------



## Tom (Jun 26, 2012)

150 watts is really big for such a small tank. You need to get a remote probed thermometer AND a temp gun and really check those temps.

I like to use a flat basking rock under all my heat lamps. I go to large landscaping supply places and buy slate or flagstone pieces. I usually pay 10cents a pound.


----------



## 34KING18 (Jun 26, 2012)

How big of a lightbulb would I need for a small-medium russian tortoise in the basking spot?


----------



## pdelpizzo (Jun 26, 2012)

I use a 100W bulb and it works great. I also use a basking rock and it actually stays cooler than the surrounding coconut/cypress mulch substrate.


----------

